# Territorial of cage



## Mohawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi again,

It's been about a month with Mohawk. Slow going, and frustrating at times. He seems to have some odd characteristics that I'd like your advice on.

Stepping up- 
If Mohawk has flown out of his cage and is anywhere else (floor/furniture), he'll come to me and step up without issue. BUT, if he's in or on his cage- NO WAY am I getting near him!! Mohawk is VERY territorial of his cage. I'm trying to put my hand in the cage for a few minutes to get him used to it- but he bites and hisses so much, it is difficult. I can bribe him onto my finger by distracting him with millet- but then he realizes where he is and starts to bite my hand. 
Mohawk has no problem with people being near him or his cage. It's right out in the open. But hands and fingers near the cage and GAME OVER!

I should also mention that these cage encounters are becoming quite standoff-ish. If he's on his cage, I'll show my hand and say step-up... He'll crouch down and lunge and hiss and we get nowhere. I'm obviously confused, as he DOES understand stepping up!! Is it just on HIS terms??

Petting/scritches-
I'm now able to pet his head/neck a little bit at a time. BUT only from above! Meaning I show him my finger a little higher than his head- then slowly pet his head and neck. But not too long or he bites. This is the only way I can approach him so far. 

Advice is appreciated.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It does sound like he is very territorial of his cage, which means any training should be done away from it. You don't have to start with your hand in the cage immediately, start with it pressed against the bars. Once he quits hissing at it being there you can move it to the door, just inside. Keep doing this, moving closer to him until he stops hissing altogether. This will take more than one training session though! As for the petting, he's obviously still not used to it and its going to take more than a month to let you do it. When he does let you do it without biting (and you know how long you can pet him before he'll bite, so don't stay there long enough to make him bite) give him a treat for being good. He'll learn to like scritches because they come with treats.


----------



## Mohawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your response. 
Good idea to train him away from the cage. Only problem is I have to either wait for him to fly away from it- or bribe him onto my hand with millet so he doesn't realize he's stepping onto me. 

It's tough, as I want him to WANT to come to me on his own, and not just for food. And it's frustrating when I see YouTube videos of such smart, tame, loving birds. 

But I am nothing if not persistent. 
Will keep you posted.


----------

